# Some of my guppies 2



## marcelomelloramos (Oct 10, 2010)

Some of my guppies

Hello, these are photos of some of my guppies. This is a tank just to take pictures. His background is a grid of 1cm by 1cm in order to have a sense of fish size.

Gupppy Half Black Red Albino

















Guppy Moscow Blue Green

















Guppy Moscow Green

















Guppy Moscow Purple

















Guppy Moscow Red

















Guppy Moscow Snakeskin

















Marcelo Mello Ramos

Fórum Amor de Peixe - Fórum de Aquarismo, forum de aquariofilia, Forum de Acará Disco, Fórum de Peixes, Fórum de Guppy
Amor de Peixe - Venda de Peixes, Venda de Guppy, Aquarios e Acará Disco


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, gorgeous! My favourite is the Moscow purple.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

never been a fan of guppies to be all honest.... but that turned me around.. had that all been specialized breeding? VERY nice looking guppies


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

you must have a lot of tanks to keep all those lines uncrossed!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i love the purple snakeskin moscows


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

huge tails thats not natural, but so cool looking


----------

